#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Hillside 4 - Huay Kaew Road Chiang Mai

## cnx37

This condo is situated on the *14th floor - 164.2sqm. Easterly aspect* - Central side. 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, storeroom, 3 A/C, fully furnished.
The complex has underground parking, restaurants, gymnasium, swimming pool,  convenience store, lawyer, furniture, laundry, UOB Bank opposite, near Kad Suan Kaew & Maya shopping, near RAM hospital, Airport Plaza (10 mins), Immigration office (10 mins), airport (15 mins), Monthly body corporate fee = B4100.
We have been here since 2005 (2548BE) - we are moving "up-country".
PRICE: B6.4m (transfer fees/taxes 50/50)

----------


## cnx37

OK, Guys & Gals
Care to make an inspection; then an offer - a sensible offer?
My information re condo prices in CNX -
New - B50k/sqm
Average - B38600/sqm
Low end - B25k/sqm

----------


## cnx37

Guys & Gals!
Care to inspect? Evaluate? Make an offer? A sensible offer!
My research of condo prices in CNX -
New - B50k/sqm
Average - B38.6k/sqm
Low end - B25/sqm

----------

